# Prüfen, ob IP-Adresse gültig ist



## joergh (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte prüfen, ob ein bestimmter String (z.B. "192.168.543.123") eine (gültige) IP-Adresse ist.
Gibt es da eine Methode, oder muss ich mir selbst etwas ausdenken?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## tuxedo (2. Okt 2007)

Versuche doch mal ein URL-Objekt draus zu formen ... Wenn der String nicht korrekt ist müsste ne Exception kommen... *untested*


----------



## HoaX (3. Okt 2007)

eine url besteht nicht nur aus einem host sondern noch mindestens einem protokoll. mir ist keines bekannt dass nur ips und z.b. keine hostnamen zulässt.

evtl sollte der op mal klären was er mit "gültig" meint. ob sie existiert? ob sie exisitieren kann? ...


----------



## joergh (3. Okt 2007)

Ob sie existieren kann.


----------



## tuxedo (4. Okt 2007)

Dann könnte man ja ein beliebiges Protokoll "annehmen". Oder halt mit RegExp prüfen ...

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (4. Okt 2007)

brauchst du nurnoch n protokoll was keine hostnamen zulässt. wenn s nur um ip geht nimm doch ne regex, die passende für ips findest du tausendemale bei google


----------

